# Lyft doesn't send me customers during prime time even im in the middle of hot area



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

As the title, i didn't get any ping during the prime time eventhough im in the middle of hot area and drive around 30 mins without even 1 ping.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

bummer


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> bummer


What u means bro?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Prime time has nothing to do with demand, it is based on "expected" demand.
Just because you're sitting in Lyft's version of a surge, doesn't mean you're owed a rider.


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Prime time has nothing to do with demand, it is based on "expected" demand.
> Just because you're sitting in Lyft's version of a surge, doesn't mean you're owed a rider.


I didn't know that. However, when the prime time occurred, I have no customer. After prime time stop, i got lot of pings :|


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

That makes sense. People wait for the "prime time" to end, then order their ride. 

I think it's an option on the Uber customer side, "would you like to ping your driver when the surge is over?"


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> That makes sense. People wait for the "prime time" to end, then order their ride.
> 
> I think it's an option on the Uber customer side, "would you like to ping your driver when the surge is over?"


Okay, i got u. By the way i love uber more than lyft because lyft doesn't show up how many % of extra, send the 20mins customer, and the connection worst than uber


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

You love Uber more than Lyft because you're new at this.


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> You love Uber more than Lyft because you're new at this.


Uber 1 year, lyft 1/2 year


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Their prime time boxes are notoriously small and change frequently. As little as 30 seconds.

Unless there is a consistent BIG pink are and you're sitting in the middle of it, chances are you will get a non primetime ride.

Don't chase it, it's just a way for lyft to get drivers in the area.


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Their prime time boxes are notoriously small and change frequently. As little as 30 seconds.
> 
> Unless there is a consistent BIG pink are and you're sitting in the middle of it, chances are you will get a non primetime ride.
> 
> Don't chase it, it's just a way for lyft to get drivers in the area.


I was inside of big pink box thus afternoon for 30 mins and no ping


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

The explanation for that is passengers do not want to pay primetime prices, so they will wait till drivers flood the area and make the prime time go away. Unless there is someone who REALLY needs a ride, they will pay for it. At that point it becomes more expensive than taxi so they take taxi instead.

Long gone are the days where you could hit passengers with the SurgeSurprise, they've adapted.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Don tran said:


> Okay, i got u. By the way i love uber more than lyft because lyft doesn't show up how many % of extra, send the 20mins customer, and the connection worst than uber


Not great reasons. Here's the long list of reasons why I prefer Lyft:

I make more money.


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

brabus said:


> Same here.
> Uber or Lyft pax are getting smarter and tried to avoid surges.


In boston, when it surge price, I always prefer Uber. And lyft is just at the regular time. However, now, lyft reduced price and uber increased price. So I prefer Uber all the time unless I ride far away and turn on Lyft as the luck


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Depends on your situation. The rates are really not that different. 2 cents per mile and minute. Get a 20 minute 10 mile ride and that is an extra 50 cents in your pocket. Whoopeee. Oh and don't forget POOL rates are now the lowest in market. Lyft means no commission cost for me, tips average 10% of my gross fares. So right there I'm making 30% more. Also, since I'm a Plus/XL driver, even if I did pay commissions my Plus rides net me roughly the same since Lyft only charges 20% but Uber takes 28%. So like I said, I make more money with Lyft. Lyft > Uber


----------



## Don tran (Jan 30, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Depends on your situation. The rates are really not that different. 2 cents per mile and minute. Get a 20 minute 10 mile ride and that is an extra 50 cents in your pocket. Whoopeee. Oh and don't forget POOL rates are now the lowest in market. Lyft means no commission cost for me, tips average 10% of my gross fares. So right there I'm making 30% more. Also, since I'm a Plus/XL driver, even if I did pay commissions my Plus rides net me roughly the same since Lyft only charges 20% but Uber takes 28%. So like I said, I make more money with Lyft. Lyft > Uber


Ok. I got u. I dont drive as much as power drive need. I dont take pool. Just x and lyft. However, in boston, i have more tip with uber than lyft


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

I find in Boston, Uber > Lyft. I find it impossible to maintain a 90% Lyft acceptance rate so that paying no commissions deal is non applicable to me. I get vastly more Uber pings than Lyft pings. Finally, it's easy to see if your Uber fare has surge or not, while with Lyft, you don't know if you got the surge till the next day. The extra Tips you get through Lyft are great, but don't make up the difference for me in my situation in Boston.

Ps, I find it hard to believe that anyone gets more tips through Uber than Lyft in Boston.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Correction: lyft surge does display at end of trip, but yes Uber shows at beginning


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Correction: lyft surge does display at end of trip, but yes Uber shows at beginning


Hi Boston Barry, are you guys busy in Boston today?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I do this so I don't have to work holidays. Finished with the family, hanging with my lady now.


----------

